# New Label



## Drifter379 (Nov 17, 2011)

My second batch of wine. Horse apple was supposed to be a play on horse poop on a parade route but after I had the label made some one told me those are called road apples. Oh well I still like it. 

My wife keeps asking "now why are you naming your wine after horse poop?"

I dont really know. I just want to have funny names for my wines.


----------



## Drifter379 (Nov 17, 2011)

Here is my first label


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (Nov 17, 2011)

Very clever! I like them!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 17, 2011)

Funny labels.


----------



## Flem (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice labels!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Duster (Nov 17, 2011)

I like em
good job


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 17, 2011)

You have talent. You should be making posters for protesters or politicians.


----------



## Drifter379 (Nov 18, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> You have talent. You should be making posters for protesters or politicians.



I actually have a good friend of mine that makes the labels for me. I come up with the name and an image and he does the rest. Considering what he comes up with I think its a fair trade for a couple of bottles.


----------

